# FS: Niger & irwini catfish



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad to see these guys go but they just don't fit in anymore.

1. 6.5-7" niger catifsh.
Eating shrimp,algae wafers,blood worms, black worms, and calamari
$40

2. 4.5" irwini catfish, bought from Juices GB buy. A slow grower but a nice catfish.
Eating shimp,algae wafers,blood worms, and black worms.
$45
Take both for $75. That alone is what I payed for the irwini when I first got it.

Pics will be up tomorrow.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ pm'd for the irwini =D


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are the pics of the catfish:
Irwini: Nice fat belly as you can see.








Niger, not the best photo. It was taken with a phone b/c the camera died after a took a picture of the irwini. Still a very nice catfish.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( jelouy! Those are both fish i want!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Then why don't you buy them?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( unless u want them to live in a 33gallon.. i dun think u would like to sell it to me! it'd be kinda torture!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Well not the niger for sure but the irwini are very slow growers. He would be fine in a tank that size for awile. I put him in my 135g at first but he was to small for that tank and was not getting enough food. Since then he has been living happy and content in a 29g.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

omg!! SNOW!! gimme ONE night to consider this! Just talked to my lady about it! =) I want it that bad..! LOL! As my plans for upgrading a 120..~


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

K just let me know.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP......I want these guys gone soon!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump! I'd really like these guys gone. I want my FRT to have the tank to himself. I'll trade for some snakeheads or parrot fish too.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Both on hold.....


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are SOLD....


----------

